# Speciality Pen Blanks



## Madman1978 (Dec 4, 2020)

Please keep all negative and political thoughts on this topic to yourself if you would!

I have been asked to turn a few pens with the following colors.  I am not sure how I can get these blanks.  Nor do I know who to ask if they can make them.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 4, 2020)

Your best bet would be to go with a printed label blank, cast with a clear resin. While it is possible to make them strictly out of resin, it would likely be a bit tedious if layered and have some some color mix from even the best casters. This would drive your blank costs up. Just my opinion, label cast is well suited.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Dec 4, 2020)

I agree that label cast is likely your best bet.  

The rainbow is probably going to be easiest - my favorite is the diamondcast (https://www.mckenziepenworks.com/co...iamond-cast-round-blank?variant=6341625446427)

I don't turn a lot of acrylic, but in all of my wanderings on pen related retail sites I think that BearToothWoods has one of the largest selections of colors https://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_120

You might be able to match the colors with solid color blanks and then segment.  Doing an individual pour that matches each flag coloring will probably be cost prohibitive.


----------



## henry1164 (Dec 4, 2020)

Who knew???  I've been educated!  Thanks for the post.  There are some very interesting combinations.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2020)

How about a call into the spectraply...maybe they will make some for you? And then they will have these combinations to offer to others. I tried finding the company for you, but only found resellers.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2020)

__





						Rainbow Pen Blanks Epoxy Resin Rods - Etsy
					

Epoxy resin rods for pen makers and woodturners. I call this color mix Rainbow, for obvious reasons. Includes red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple, though the ratio of one color to another may vary slightly from blank to blank. The exact vibrance and tones in your finished pen will vary




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Dehn0045 (Dec 4, 2020)

TonyL said:


> How about a call into the spectraply...maybe they will make some for you? And then they will have these combinations to offer to others. I tried finding the company for you, but only found resellers.











						SpectraPly Pen Blanks
					

Blank Size: 0.75" x 0.75" x 5"  Assorted color patterns.




					www.cwp-usa.com
				











						SpectraPly Custom Options
					

Not seeing a color pattern you want? Don't worry! We have you covered. Contact us to order a custom color pattern. Available Colors




					www.cwp-usa.com
				




It looks like some of the color combos are possible with spectraply, but not all.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, I needed an excuse to stop working for  a bit. I checked at all of etsy..not sure if I used the right search criteria. Found lots of blanks, but nothing with those specific combos.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 4, 2020)

Madman1978 said:


> Please keep all negative and political thoughts on this topic to yourself if you would!
> 
> I have been asked to turn a few pens with the following colors.  I am not sure how I can get these blanks.  Nor do I know who to ask if they can make them.




You might check with #lathemaster.  He does all my special Acrylic blanks and does a great job at it.  You can see some of his blanks on this site, just look him up in the members section.


----------



## Wmcullen (Dec 5, 2020)

Not sure if this is helpful, but I wanted to make a series of maple pens with colorful plastic segments a few years ago. I found game chips on amazon for a reasonable price and in the colors I needed.
Link to chips


----------

